# Smokeing & Bassing



## BassAddict (Nov 24, 2007)

So lately ive been doing decent bassing, however I havent smoked and fished in awhile. Ive pretty much quit all together except for the occasonal drag, yesterday was one of them days when i took a drag while fishing...... Then low and behold i didnt have another bite all day, does anyone else see a correlation between smokeing and less bass bites or is it just me?


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

you never know..the smell from the butt on your fingers touching the bait too.....maybe!


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 24, 2007)

I only smoke when I fish, so I don't think thats a issue.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea I dont like the smell of butt on my fingers either


----------



## SMDave (Nov 24, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Yea I dont like the smell of butt on my fingers either


 LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

in bassmaster(i think) an experment was done on sents and it said tobacco (#2 was bugspray and sunscreen) was the leading sent to scare fish. i know lots of people that smoke and fish and do well so im not sure.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2007)

I quit smoking last April (lasted for 2 months :roll: ), and the absense of nicotine smell on my fingers did not increase or decrease my catch ratio. As a matter of fact it remained terrible as always, lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

Jake - you reading this?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't smoke but I do dip. And there are times that I have wiped some extra cope on my plastic and have caught more fish.

I never use sunscreen or bug spray anymore. When I did I never caught fish, when I stopped my lines have been tight.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 26, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jake - you reading this?



Oh, YOU'RE going to start calling people out?


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh I'm reading it Dave, good thing I am quitting for good soon enough. I have personally taken many, hand-behind-the-back, pictures of you with fish too :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a sneaky suspicion this thread is going to get people in trouble........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

I know - people who live in glass houses!

I was not calling anyone out - more of a self reference :arrow:


----------

